# police trade ins



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I know that J&G Sales usually have police trade in but is there anywhere else that deal police trade ins ? :help:


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

Try here:

http://summitgunbroker.com/


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

stickhauler said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://summitgunbroker.com/


Very nice website. Thanks


----------



## PSYCHOFREAK3 (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but how does that actually work? There are some great deals on guns on that website, considerably bettery than at the local gun store. How would I buy one from online, does it have to go through the local gunstore?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

PSYCHOFREAK3 said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread but how does that actually work? There are some great deals on guns on that website, considerably bettery than at the local gun store. How would I buy one from online, does it have to go through the local gunstore?


If you cannot purchase in person, then you have to have a firearm shipped to an FFL dealer who will do the transfer for you. Purchase the item just like anything else you would on the internet, but also provide the license and contact info of your FFL guy/gal.

Depending on the state in which you live, this might not apply to non-FFL purchases. IOW, I can purchase a firearm from a private individual without having the need to go through an FFL. I can even have a long gun sent through the US mail, within the state. Your state may vary (a lot).


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

crinko said:


> I know that J&G Sales usually have police trade in but is there anywhere else that deal police trade ins ? :help:


CDNN Investments does as well, but you have to get a catalog as they stopped listing handguns on their website.

Summit has a very good reputation, btw.

There's more, but I'm at work right now and don't have the same list of vendors that I have on my home computer. A simple Google search will pull them up....


----------

